
Crocodoc Personal Is Shutting Down on November 1 - antimora
http://personal.crocodoc.com/transition-guide/
======
rdamico
For anyone who's interested, we wrote a blog post with more background on
Crocodoc Personal's history and why we're winding it down:
[http://blog.crocodoc.com/post/125948531715/see-you-later-
all...](http://blog.crocodoc.com/post/125948531715/see-you-later-alligator).

Note that our main products for developers, Crocodoc and Box View, are not
shutting down.

